# Newbie Plan to start hobby after 14 Years



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am returning to breeding pigeons after 14 years, I need a lot of help and advice.

I was 13 when I first started keeping pigeons, kept the birds in a old converted wardrobe, I kept them for2 years but did not have any luck breeding and then one by one they all died and the cat got the last remaining few.

I want to breed white racers only, loft flying and toss them every now and then from 20-30miles. I am planning to built a loft 6x4 would like a bigger loft but space is not available.

Just wondering if there are any breeders near manchester, everyone seems to be from the states.
By the way do I need any licence or anything?


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome.
I was in the same boat a year ago. I just got my loft up and running.
I'm raising Doo's here in the states and it seems all the breeders are in the UK. LOL. So I know how you feel. I'm sure you;ll get a lot of help here. These folks are great people.
Welcome again.

Randy Cone
Pirates perch Loft
Dallas, GA


----------

